# Восстановление седалищного нерва после операции



## Zitka (19 Ноя 2014)

Добрый день.У меня была операция по удалению правосторонней поясничной грыжи L4-L5, 15 дней назад.После операции очень беспокоит правая нога по ходу седалищного нерва. Боли ноющие, иногда схваткообразные.

Подскажите пожалуйста, как и чем можно подлечить седалищный нерв.
Живу в Турции, клиника  где оперировалась находится далеко от дома, нет возможности поехать к врачу.Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (19 Ноя 2014)

*Zitka*, здравствуйте!
Какие рекомендации были Вам даны после выписки нейрохирургом?
Какие реабилитационные мероприятия выполняете?


----------



## Zitka (19 Ноя 2014)

Врач сказал что нужен полный покой.Я объяснила что у меня маленький ребенок, и он сказал что нельзя месяц его поднимать и сидеть не больше 5-10мин.в день.А так больше лежать.Выписал мне препараты majezik,muskazon.Через месяц на контроль.


----------



## La murr (19 Ноя 2014)

*Zitka*, насколько я понимаю, Вам выписали НПВП и мышечный релаксант.
А сколько Вашему малышу? 
Вам помогут с ребёнком?


----------



## Zitka (19 Ноя 2014)

Да. Моей дочке 10мес. Есть слава Богу. Муж сейчас не работает, решил полностью заняться ребенком и домашними делами, пока не восстановлюсь. Вроде пью препараты, но они никак не влияют на силу боли.


----------



## La murr (19 Ноя 2014)

Zitka написал(а):


> Вроде пью препараты, но они никак не влияют на силу боли.


Думаю, что выполнение назначений Вашего доктора даст положительные результаты - после операции прошло немного времени, время для восстановления у Вас есть.
Сейчас, чтобы поточнее описать врачам локализацию боли, можно на рисунке, используя любой графический редактор, указать, где именно болит.

Муж очень правильно понимает ситуацию - Вам нужно поберечь себя.


----------



## Zitka (19 Ноя 2014)

Спасибо за поддержку.Сначало мышцы начиная с бедра до стопы начинают ныть потом появляется сильная боль по всей задней части ноги, особенно где голень.Легче становиться когда лежу.Но стоит мне пройтись 2-3метра начинается сильная боль по всей правой ноге.Еще 3года назад у меня был опоясывающий герпес по ходу седалищного нерва именно на той стороне.Может ли быть какая то взаимосвязь? Зараннее, спасибо


----------



## La murr (20 Ноя 2014)

Zitka написал(а):


> Еще 3года назад у меня был опоясывающий герпес по ходу седалищного нерва именно на той стороне.Может ли быть какая то взаимосвязь?


Посмотрите, пожалуйста, эту тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16208/
И ждём мнения докторов...


----------



## Zitka (23 Ноя 2014)

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора.Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение, по поводу гальванизации и электрофореза на поясницу, больную ногу, после удаления грыжи поясничного отдела.

Насколько эти процедуры эффективны? И с какими препаратами можно делать электрофорез?


----------



## La murr (23 Ноя 2014)

*Zitka*, на форуме консультирует врач - физиотерапевт - Леонид Михайлович.
Можете обратить его внимание на свои вопросы - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/5291/


----------

